# First Plywood Carver Sling Shot I've Made



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the first ergo I've built feels great and shoot really well.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If that is your first one, I can't wait to see more! Wow -- Tex


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Normally I can't stand plywood catapults, but that sir is a truly excellent piece of work. Great shape, finish and design well done!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup looks cool, you'd never know it was your first


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

massively successful, great work


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice shooter....looks like you've got the mojo....lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A very fine piece of work ... hard to believe it is your first.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everybody I've only been really stuiding and reseaching this subject for the last two years or so,I have used and carried a wrist rocket for years as a surival tool as I travel alot alone on the back roads and empty places here in Canada.I really got hooked after I first saw a you tube vido by Mr Joerg Sprave and one by Mr John Web the gamekeeper.These two are great teachers and have been a real insperation,I no longer have the wrist rocket just this one and soon others the I'm designing and carving now.Thanks again for your comments they are greatly appericated and hopefull I post some more soon Inkspot


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks like that would feel awesome in the hand! Great work!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> If that is your first one, I can't wait to see more! Wow -- Tex


Like the man says!!! Great first go.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet , MM


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Dont sweat it man, not everyone hits it the first time... LOL!

Thats fantastic work!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Excellent work,very good looking!*


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

wow i love it .. sideshooting is the ting for me so i love to see more and more people experimenting with this concept of shooting and slingshot designs. kip it up trust me ur never going to have to much.. as i always say to my mom and wife , never to much slingshots..^^


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I can't stop looking at it. What's her name? I was wondering about the cool way you attached the bands to the forks I never seen that before,nice work!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

crazymike said:


> I can't stop looking at it. What's her name? I was wondering about the cool way you attached the bands to the forks I never seen that before,nice work!


the first i saw with this type of band attachment are these
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12641-el-lobo-on-the-side/


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, color me impressed.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great looking slingshot, if it's your first i can't wait to see a second or third etc.


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

that is very nice....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't believe it's your first one. Great work mate.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

seriously.... good job


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done. Obviously a lot of thought and customizing went into it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic, Good job!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is really Great work WOW also I like the lanyard attachment did I spell that right LOL but really cool .


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent work


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very impressive, looks like a fair chunk of time has gone into every stage


----------

